# HUGE Hilton Fee Increase for 2007



## Steve (Nov 9, 2006)

I am stunned at the increase in fees for my HGVC Hurricane House week on Sanibel Island.  The fees (maintenance fee & taxes) have jumped from about $760 last year to $1099 this year.  There is no special assessment. That's just the new amount of the maintenance fees and taxes.  Ouch.  Insurance has gone up and they are increasing the reserves, etc...but that's a huge increase in one year. 

One of the biggest surprises to me is the property taxes.  Last year the taxes were about $70. This year they are $189.06.  That's quite a jump...and it makes the property taxes on the villa $9828 per year.  For a 2 bedroom condo.  That's just hard to believe.  

In contrast, the property taxes for my week at HGVC Club Regency on Marco Island are $39.81. I think Sanibel is nicer than Marco...and Hurricane House is definitely nicer than Club Regency.  But these are both beachfront properties on exclusive islands in Southwest Florida.  How can there be such a big difference in taxes?  (I guess Lee County is a lot more desperate for money than Collier.)

I have seen the complaints of others about Marriott...and I, too, have taken a hit on my Marriott week.  But I wasn't prepared for this kind of a jump from Hurricane House.  

Steve


----------



## Sir Newf (Nov 9, 2006)

In my humble opinion, you might recommend to the board that the name be changed from 'Hurricane House'....seems like a red-flag to an insurance agent??


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 9, 2006)

Ditto for Sanibel Cottages. Insurance went from $38 to $108, which is most of the operating expense increase. Property taxes are $195. Reserves went up about $100. Total: $1119. 

Casa Ybel, on the other hand, hasn't gone up much. They did have a special assessment last year though. Not for hurricance damage, but rather other repairs/maintenance they decided to do while the place was torn up. Total for 2007: $772.


----------



## rfb813 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just for information, I have a full condo (2BR,2BA) in a beach area in Florida and the insurance for the condo association went from $152,000/year to $646,000/year and the taxes are $9300 for the unit. The insurance and tax issues in Florida have been a serious political issue.


----------



## Gramma5 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just more FYI...I also own a condo in Fl. near the beach and my homeowners insurance doubled this year and taxes went up 33% for 2006 and have now gone up 30% again this year! By law Fl. can not increase taxes on property that is homesteaded by more than 3% but  those of us that own second homes in the state are being hit hard with increases  in property taxes!
Makes one want to retire and establish residency ASAP!


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 9, 2006)

I guess  this is a good thread to point to , when people want to save money getting into HGVC points , by buying an affiliate.

Those increases are outrageous. I think we'll be seeing some firesales on many timeshares on ebay this year.


----------



## travel girl 2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dave - does that mean those of us who have HGVC owned property (I have HGVC South Beach) will not see those types of increases?


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 9, 2006)

Good point.. I forgot about that one  

Have you seen your MF bill? Typicaly they are online by now.
I would be curious to see the increase at South Beach.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 9, 2006)

OUCH....and to think I was sort of miffed at our 4.6% increase in MF's at the HGVC at the LV Hilton.


----------



## travel girl 2 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Ugh!!!*

 

Maintenance Fee and Tax Payment Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2007 Operating Fee  01/01/07   $567.95  
  2007 Reserve Fee  01/01/07   $118.25  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/07   $56.93  
  2007 Club Dues  01/01/07   $90.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $833.13  
  Voluntary Arda & Roc/Pac     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $836.13 


It was around $650 last year...makes me want to own something in Vegas instead. I have been tossing around how to increase my points. Maybe I should purchase a larger Vegas contract for more points and sell this one off...SIGH!!!

BTW - we own a 1 bed GOLD at South Beach


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow.. I would get rid of it and buy something else. 

You can get a 2bd Platinum in Vegas for $150 less in MF's.


----------



## biswassb (Nov 9, 2006)

My MF for 2 BR Seaworld Platinum went up $93:


2007 Operating Fee  	 	01/01/07	   	$539.69  	
  	2007 Reserve Fee 		01/01/07	  	$99.25 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/07	  	$159.70 	
  	2007 Club Dues 		01/01/07	  	$90.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	$888.64 	
  	Voluntary Arda & Roc/Pac 			  	$3.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 				$891.64


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm glad I stayed out of the Florida market


----------



## i39249 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Vegas vs Florida annual fees*

 I own HGVC at Las Vegas (Karen) 7000 points.  My annual fee is $733.33
I also own at HGVC South Beach 7000 points.  The annual fee there is $963.86.      I wasn't expecting South Beach annual fees to be that high.  Ouch.    Oh well.  I'm sure going to enjoy my vacations........


----------



## wrxdoug (Nov 11, 2006)

I have owned two sanibel hgvc timeshares for about five years now one in shell island and the other I recently sold at casa ybel.  Our associations decided on special assessment fees rather than rolling it into our yearly fees and I thought it was a good choice personally.  Special assessments are a one time fee and they were around $430 dollars last year which was I thought reasonable considering they not only redid both resorts but made necessary upgrades to wiring etc. that would have needed to be done in the future.  Since the walls were all open it was cheaper to do this now than later thus the special assessment fees which were going to come regardless of any hurricane when they needed to update the wiring etc.  Our present overall fee for shell island is now $818.49 all inclusive this year which is up about a $100 from last year.  There was a slightly less increase for casa ybel unit F.  I am not uncomfortable with this considering both are new resorts now top to bottom and are associations (both) did a good job of keeping the costs down over the years.  Seems the associations were more conservative than the boards on sanibel cottages and hurricane house I would guess over the years.  I am very confused about Steve's report that his property taxes at sanibel cottages went from $30 dollar range up to over $100 this past year.  I am really confused because I have been able to deduct the property taxes for my two resorts shell island and casa ybel over the last four years or so and have never paid close to that and have always been closer to the $100 mark for property taxes.  Even more confusing to me is property taxes is usually based on assessed value and they usually take square footage of a home condo timeshare into account.  Sanibel cottages are the largest by far units I understand of all the timeshare condos in the hgvc managed units on sanibel island how is it that shell island owners and casa ybel association F, G, H owners pay 3 times as much in property taxes over the last few years??  I have to say I am really shocked that Lee County did that.


----------



## wrxdoug (Nov 11, 2006)

Personally, I am very happy with shell island and casa ybel and the fees associated considering being hit by a major hurricane.  The only reason we sold our casa ybel was because it was a fall fixed week and our friend bought it who is close to retirement and it works well for her.   In the future I would be interesting in looking to purchase another casa ybel unit if we could afford it.  Their maintenance fees have been consistently the lowest on sanibel and almost all the units have a view of the gulf unlike some sanibel timeshares. Shell island has been great because it is located within walking distance of restaurants, small shop or two and an ice cream place.  It is also within walking distance of the lighthouse and they have free bike use for people staying there.  That saved us a bit when you figure renting bikes for a week for four or five people costs quite a bit.   Does not sanibel cottages and hurricane house belong to the local golf club or country club and people do not pay any fees to golf there?  That must add to the overall yearly fee as well and adds to the yearly fees charged..


----------



## Steve (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Doug,

Hurricane House does belong to The Dunes Golf & Tennis Club and owners get free greens fees.  (Tortuga belongs as well, and I think Sanibel Cottages does, too.)  This membership is one reason that these resorts have always had higher fees...but it is not a factor in the huge increase in fees.

As for the taxes...it just doesn't make sense.  I found my Hurricane House statement from last year and the actual numbers are:  Last year's taxes:  $80.93.  This year:  $189.06.  Lee County is out of control.

The figure I mentioned in the $30 range was for my Club Regency of Marco Island week.  The taxes this year are only $39.81.  That's a reasonable amount to pay...but it's in Collier County instead of Lee.  The total amount due (maintenance fees and taxes) on this week is $747.  Not super cheap, but a heck of a lot more reasonable than Hurricane House's $1099.

Steve


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll just add that the special assessment for Casa Ybel last year was the first one ever, and I've owned this resort since it was under construction (1982 if I remember correctly).

Also, Sanibel cottages does not have a golf program. It was proposed a couple of years ago, but was voted down by the owners. It would have been a big benefit to golfers who owned prime winter weeks, and a financial drain on non-golfers, and owners of non-prime non-winter weeks.


----------



## Amy (Nov 11, 2006)

rfb813 said:
			
		

> Just for information, I have a full condo (2BR,2BA) in a beach area in Florida and the insurance for the condo association went from $152,000/year to $646,000/year and the taxes are $9300 for the unit. The insurance and tax issues in Florida have been a serious political issue.


 
Wow!   What would a retiree on fixed income do with an increase like that?  Who would buy that condo faced with that bill?


----------



## spike (Nov 11, 2006)

*I'm thrilled*



			
				CaliDave said:
			
		

> I'm glad I stayed out of the Florida market


My resale purchase of HGVC Seaworld (Orlando) 8 years ago was a great investment for me, even with this years increase in taxes.

I'm glad I did it and If I needed more vacation weeks, I'd seriously consider HGVC again.


----------



## mesamirage (Nov 11, 2006)

*Thrilled for fee increases??*



			
				spike said:
			
		

> I'd seriously consider HGVC again.


 
But wouldn't you now (if you purchased another) buy a HGVC location that isn't likely to see the out of control fee increases each year due to the location (ie Florida)??  I think that is the point here....


----------



## biswassb (Nov 12, 2006)

mesamirage said:
			
		

> But wouldn't you now (if you purchased another) buy a HGVC location that isn't likely to see the out of control fee increases each year due to the location (ie Florida)??  I think that is the point here....




Most HGVC owners bought it for the "Hilton" name without really knowing what is involved in Hilton timeshares.  It is just human nature not to admit making a mistake.  Afterwards, most owners somehow try to justify in their own mind that their decision to buy Hilton is the absolute best.


----------



## wrxdoug (Nov 12, 2006)

Again, there seems to be a huge disparity in fees and increases between those hgvc sanibel timeshares that may not all have to do with property taxes not sure.  My increase at shell was only 13 percent and casa ybel was less so those associations boards must be doing something right.  I would question your board about the exact reported increase in case there is some error and they should explain.  Did they roll into the present yearly fee what a special assessment would have cost you and this increase is only for this year?  Since both shell and casa ybel paid special assessments (again not unusual due to the age of all these timeshares anyway regardless of the hurricane damage)  if you added the $450 paid to yearly fees either $650 for casa ybel or $818 for shell island then they would be the same as what you reported.  Some explanation is required by your board what is going on here?  I would definitely question that one is seems not right exactly.  Obviously, Casa Ybel and even Shell are more reasonable choices for yearly fees at Sanibel and both choices seem better now that either hurricane house or sanibel cottages or tortuga in light of the present high fees you will be paying.


----------

